# Serraselmus Rhombeus



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi I bought this rhom on Sunday he's about 4" in length quite tame really just wondered if anyone could tell me it's origin it does have some gold speckles thanks tony


----------



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

Razors said:


> Hi I bought this rhom on Sunday he's about 4" in length quite tame really just wondered if anyone could tell me it's origin it does have some gold speckles thanks tony


----------



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

Razors said:


> Hi I bought this rhom on Sunday he's about 4" in length quite tame really just wondered if anyone could tell me it's origin it does have some gold speckles thanks tony


----------



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

View attachment trim.BB8A1A7D-D898-4D3D-8670-0970747D11FF.MOV


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Better pics would help, but you are more likely correct about S. Rhombeus

Unless you know the person who imported / captured it... its origin will remain a mystery.


----------



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

View attachment trim.FA21AB7A-8011-48A8-9D63-15861399B09E.MOV


Ægir said:


> Better pics would help, but you are more likely correct about S. Rhombeus
> 
> Unless you know the person who imported / captured it... its origin will remain a mystery.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well its certainly a rhombeus my friend...and a damn good looking one at that









where and what type is impossible to say unless you know where it originated from in the wild. 
but regardless you have yourself a very very nice looking rhomb. well done. hes already a beast. 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

central said:


> well its certainly a rhombeus my friend...and a damn good looking one at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anytime thanks for that


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how is he with the bare bottom tank? my piranha always acted a little off balance when they didn't have substrate. definitely much easier to maintain and clean the water with no gravel though. I always liked that look in a weird way.


----------



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

central said:


> how is he with the bare bottom tank? my piranha always acted a little off balance when they didn't have substrate. definitely much easier to maintain and clean the water with no gravel though. I always liked that look in a weird way.


He's ok every time I approach it he comes across to see me so seems quite sociable he's always swimming about apart from water changes when he hides under the bogwood. He only eats small amounts though usually at night in fact tonight I fed him massivore delight sinking pellets expecting nothing but the two I dropped in he ate almost all so quite pleased. I'm hoping to transfer to a bigger tank soon this one a cube 2'x2'x2'


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that would be a great tank for him for a long time. glad to hear he's doing well. ive had some struggles with rhombs over the years. some are really outgoing, others are constantly skittish and hide. its always a crap shoot til you get them home and see for yourself. in any case, all rhombs end up being amazing fish.


----------

